# Have a great holiday all



## kcvet (May 23, 2014)

and remember those who gave their all for us


----------



## Warrigal (May 23, 2014)

OK, it's not the 4th July which I know about, so could you please provide background information and an explanation for us offworlders? 
Spill, please.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 23, 2014)

Warrigal it's a day when we honor all of our fallen soldiers who have given their lives serving in the US Military...http://www.history.com/topics/holidays/memorial-day-history .


----------



## Ina (May 23, 2014)

Dame Warri, Are you asking about this up coming weekend holiday? Memorial Day is always on the last Monday in May, and its the day we pay homage to all of our services men. It includes all veterans of all military actions, both dead and alive. :wave:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 23, 2014)

*Wishing everyone a safe and enjoyable MEMORIAL DAY weekend.  Giving honor and thanks to all those who have sacrificed their lives for our country. 
*​*
***​


----------



## Justme (May 24, 2014)

It is a public holiday (spring bank holiday) here in the UK on Monday.


----------



## Warrigal (May 24, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Warrigal it's a day when we honor all of our fallen soldiers who have given their lives serving in the US Military...http://www.history.com/topics/holidays/memorial-day-history .



Thanks, Seabreeze, for the historical background. I now understand its origin from just after the Civil War and I like the idea that the date does not signify any one particular battle.


----------



## Warrigal (May 24, 2014)

Ina said:


> Dame Warri, Are you asking about this up coming weekend holiday? Memorial Day is always on the last Monday in May, and its the day we pay homage to all of our services men. It includes all veterans of all military actions, both dead and alive. :wave:



Does the army get leave to spend time with their families or do the families get to picnic with their enlisted members at their bases?

Don't bother answering. I'm just being whimsical. 
I think it would be lovely if serving military were celebrated with a feast, flowers and garlands at least once a year.


----------



## kcvet (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Misty (May 24, 2014)

kcvet said:


>



Thank you for the Beautiful video honoring our brave military men and women, kvet...so very fitting! Happy Memorial Day to you and your family...and everyone here


----------



## Warrigal (May 24, 2014)

Thank you, kcvet. That is the first time I have heard of the Patriot Guard Riders.
We have nothing like that over here.


----------



## Harley (May 24, 2014)

Patriot Guard Riders are a great team of Americans..Bless them..Also, bless all our soldiers..


----------



## kcvet (May 24, 2014)

thank you 1 and all. have a great holiday


----------



## Misty (May 24, 2014)

Vixenator said:


> Patriot Guard Riders are a great team of Americans..Bless them..Also, bless all our soldiers..



Love the video......shows how deserving the soldiers are of all our Thanks...they are the Best of the Best! :applause2: Thanks, my Friend.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (May 25, 2014)

Breaks my heart every time.


----------



## BDBoop (May 25, 2014)

By the way - this was her fiancé.

http://www.leadthewayfund.org/sgt-james-j-regan/


----------



## Phantom (May 25, 2014)

Happy holiday America !!!


----------



## Kaya (May 26, 2014)

To all those who died for us..thank you. For those retired from the service, thank you. For those still serving, stay safe and thank you.


----------



## Bullie76 (May 26, 2014)

Kaya said:


> To all those who died for us..thank you. For those retired from the service, thank you. For those still serving, stay safe and thank you.



Yes. Thank you all.


----------



## kcvet (May 26, 2014)

section 60 Arlington

link


----------



## Misty (May 26, 2014)

In honor of the Brave Men and Women who made the Ultimate Sacrifice, and to those 
Serving to keep us Free, You are our Heroes, Never to be Forgotten! 
:glitter-heart:


----------

